# HP Photosmart C5180 wont print photos in colour



## thom33 (Jul 25, 2009)

My C5180 will not print photographs in colour. What do I need to do? (It used to print photos in colour). Everything else works okay.

Thankyou


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

It may have a problem with the color ink cartridge, make sure it is not empty. Clean the cartridges using a white lint-free cloth and a distilled water before inserting it back in. Next step, press Red Eye-removal key and Print-Photo key simultaneously and a Press Special Combo Key will appear on the screen, press Red-eye removal + Print-Photo + Red-Eye Removal , press them one at a time. The special menu will appear, please press the right arrow button 2 times and look for Reset Menu and press OK. Press again the right arrow key twice and look for Semi-Full reset and press OK. Wait till the screen goes off before turning it back ON. Please follow the instructions to choose the right language and country for your printer. That should fix the problem and do not forget to clean the cartridges by pressing Setup Menu and look for Tools, under tools look for clean printhead/cartridge.


----------



## thom33 (Jul 25, 2009)

The colour cartridges are fine since they print documents in colour and copy photos in colour. Where is the Red Eye removal key that you mention in your technical note?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

For special Menu, Press the Setup button and the Left arrow key. Under support menu, look for Print test menu, and Nozzle Test.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Turn off pc
Unplug the power cord from the printer for a couple of minutes and then plug it 
back in and boot up the pc.


----------



## thom33 (Jul 25, 2009)

The fisrt thing I did was reboot but it makes no diference. "Support Menu" does not appear after pressing setup button and left arrow key. On the screen it says "Mfg Commands" and under that it says "Enter Special key Combo". There is no "Support Menu".


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

After you have Pressed the Setup button and the Left arrow key, Mfg Commands will appear and says Enter Special key Combo, just press OK to go inside the Support Menu.look for Print test menu, and Nozzle Test by pressing the arrow buttons. You may find other menus there that would be helpful for you.


----------



## thom33 (Jul 25, 2009)

I did as you suggested but a page came up with "uiaux" and below this was "Support R0625M". I pressed the OK button again but nothing happened.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

when Support R0625M appears, please press the right arrow key to see other menus.


----------



## thom33 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nozzle test proved okay. What do I do now?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Your printer prints in color in printing documents and copying photos? You need to remove the cartridges and clean the copper contact on each cartridges with a clean white-lint cloth and replug it in.


----------



## thom33 (Jul 25, 2009)

Cleaned the contacts on all the printer cartridges but same result. You are correct it colour prints in all modes except when asked to print a photograph from a file.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Can you try to make a photocopy with a color image, and check the result. If your saying printing a colored file from the computer doesnt work but not making a photocopy on colored image using the scanning glass, then it should have a problem with the printer driver.


----------



## thom33 (Jul 25, 2009)

Scanning in colour is OK. Printing eg word docs or power point in colour is OK. As stated before it is only printing photographs from a file that will not print in colour. If it is the printer driver, I had problems previously with Vista and had to delete the drivers then reinstall from the HP website, how do I fix it?

Should I give up and buy a new printer? I am otherwise very satisfied with the printer.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here for driver and software for printer:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=1153481

You will want to download the updates also.
Remember to reboot pc after completing the driver and software installation.
then reboot pc again after installing the printer updates that you may need.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, please follow the instructions above first to reinstall the drivers.


----------

